# Favorite sci fi weapon



## stirdgit (Jun 12, 2005)

The *light saber* does it for me.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 12, 2005)

I'll bet it does 

The Naked God.......rearranges universes....I'll have that one please...


----------



## Leto (Jun 12, 2005)

And total control of the Voice for me, to tell Tsu how to rearrange universe according to my will.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 12, 2005)

*Rearranges Leto so she forgets both the Voice and the idea voiced *


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 12, 2005)

The Lazy Gun, from Iain M. Banks' "Against a Dark Background"


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> *Rearranges Leto so she forgets both the Voice and the idea voiced *


God's powers don't work on stubborn ladies and cats.


----------



## Taltos (Jun 13, 2005)

First thing that comes to mind - REASON - as everybody listens to reason 

REASON
version 1.0B7
Catling.type 3.mm hypervelocity railgun system

Neal Stephenson "Snowcrash"


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> God's powers don't work on stubborn ladies and cats.



Bugger....

* makes self deaf*


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

and unsensitive to vibrations too ? Sounds waves can touch you by other means than ear only.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 13, 2005)

Something of a kind of Ultimate Gun that makes everybody agree with me...

Brr, kinda impressed with Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy-movie


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, in published SF, the Shadown molecular slicer beam. Slice and tear, slice and tear, slice and tear...

But in unpublished universes, my own invention, the gravineutron beam, is the favorite. It utilises gravity and antigravity to project a beam of pure energy (tapped from a white hole) at very long ranges. It can be calibrated to fire a wide beam with excessive amounts of energy, or a very thin beam (one atom of helium wide) that slices through molecules themselves.

Or the taser. Not the type used to immobilise people, the tachyon laser. It utilises hyperspace to send a beam at FTL speeds, really ruining your day...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 13, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> and unsensitive to vibrations too ? Sounds waves can touch you by other means than ear only.


 
 You're sick!!


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

Moi ? never.  *hums softly*


----------



## Thunderchild (Jun 13, 2005)

two words

Death.
Star.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

bah


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 13, 2005)

Stormtrooper blaster.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm rather fond of the sword in The Black God.  It actually houses a minor god itself and gives its bearer information in addition to strength and fighting abilities.


----------



## Jay (Jun 13, 2005)

*Uther Doul's* possibility blade in *China Mieville's* The Scar.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 13, 2005)

Vogon Poetry


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Vogon Poetry


Totally unfair !


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

Foxbat, you come stand over here with me 

Defend me from Leto...


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

Wing Zero Twin buster Rifles


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> Foxbat, you come stand over here with me
> 
> Defend me from Leto...


Tsu, remember my inlaws are Vogon, I've married the only human (ala Ford Escort) of the lot. Even Foxbat won't save you. you're doomed.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

damn 

Be gentle with me


----------



## FelineEyes (Jun 19, 2005)

light sabers are cool, but I'm going to have to go with the Force as my favorite. *evil grin*


----------



## killerbob (Jun 21, 2005)

Star Destroyer


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 21, 2005)

Not a weapon really, but I think Doctor Who's sonic screwdiver is a cool dievice,amenable to various handy uses.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 21, 2005)

The Polymorph from Red Dwarf


----------



## Calis (Jun 21, 2005)

Double-Bladed RED (hehe) Lightsabre
and

Sephiroths Masamune.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> Stormtrooper blaster.


 
do you mean the The BlasTech E-11 or the SoroSuub Stormtrooper Two Blaster Carbin?



			
				killerbob said:
			
		

> Star Destroyer


 
can that be called a weapon? it has weapons but its a ship


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jun 21, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> do you mean the The BlasTech E-11 or the SoroSuub Stormtrooper Two Blaster Carbin?
> 
> 
> 
> can that be called a weapon? it has weapons but its a ship


 
ships are used as weapons almost


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 21, 2005)

The Killer frisbee from Dark Angel, attuned to the magnetic frequency of the human neck.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

garreth Jacks said:
			
		

> ships are used as weapons almost


 
it has weapons, but it is not itself a weapon, the death star was built as a weapon where as the star destroyer was built as a capital ship 'with weapons'


----------



## Calis (Jun 21, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> do you mean the The BlasTech E-11 or the SoroSuub Stormtrooper Two Blaster Carbin?



ok, can you say obsessed.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> the SoroSuub Stormtrooper Two Blaster Carbin


 
sorry spelling mistake there it should be Carbine at the end


----------



## Buddhajeb (Jun 21, 2005)

To get away from the Star Wars here, I was always partial to Death Blossom from _The Last Starfighter._  Obscure movie, but the weapon was effective.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

Buddhajeb said:
			
		

> To get away from the Star Wars here, I was always partial to Death Blossom from _The Last Starfighter._ Obscure movie, but the weapon was effective.


 
cant say i heard it before, do you have a link to a site with info or something


----------



## ajdecon (Jun 21, 2005)

Off-hand I'd have to say the variable-sword, from Niven's Known Space series.  (Think _Ringworld._)  Something just appeals to me about an invisible sword that can slice through anything...  though that'd also be sort of scary to use, if you think about it.


----------



## A1ien (Jun 21, 2005)

This isnt quite sci fi, but the green lanterns ring. the only limit is the imaginations 

And aso Death's sword in discworld, so thin you can see through it
And the sword of truth and the sticks that cause pain (cant remember what they are called) from the terry goodkind books, much as I dont like them any more


----------



## Azash (Jun 22, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> The Polymorph from Red Dwarf


 
Not really a weapon, an emohawk is more like one because it actually obeys someone and its not insane . But I like the idea 

Probably the best weapon is a light saber or...

How about a reusable, tamed face hugger . Think about it. It could be perched on your shoulder and on your command it attacks someone and comes back, within hours you also have a drone under your power!


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 22, 2005)

yes but this is fav sci fi weapon not under control face hugger weapon which i cant remember being in the games or films


----------



## Azash (Jun 27, 2005)

Aliens is a sci fi film hence is a sci fi weapon.


----------



## Moiraina Sedai (Jun 29, 2005)

Lightsaber for me too.Definitivly!


----------



## Azash (Jun 30, 2005)

I almost forgot about the plasma caster off predator. the most versatile and potential weapon in existance  (well in film anyway)


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jul 4, 2005)

Seeing as some of you are going for 'semi- or not quite' weapons, I would opt for Julian May's CeE rig (cerebroenergetic enhancer rig). As a weapon - configured to phsycho-creativity, fire any kind of beam... configured it how you like and experiment! Amazing Sci-Fi...


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jul 4, 2005)

Of course, on top of that you would have the ability for defence (like a damn strong Sigma-field). And the machine is deadly to all but the most powerful metapsychics.


----------



## marv335 (Jul 6, 2005)

for me, it's an order mages' black lorken staff shod in black iron.

btw "the last starfighter is one of my favorite sci-fi films"


----------



## NSMike (Jul 7, 2005)

Okay, I'm kind of surprised no one has mentioned this yet.  To me, these weapons all portray one common characteristic:  They only destroy.  My favorite weapon is Borg nanoprobes.  They turn your enemy, and your enemy's technology into your ally, and eliminate all traces of individuality.  That, my friends, can conquer worlds in hours, and need not kill.  THAT is the true power of terror and technology to form one of the most frightening sci-fi villains in the genre.


----------



## oliverez (Jul 8, 2005)

Nothing beats the Illudium PU-36 Explosive Space Modulator.

"Where's the Ka-boom?  There was supposed to have been an Earth-shattering Ka-boom!"


----------



## Tikal (Jul 8, 2005)

wow- i gotta say that I like the borg nanoprobes idea!!!


----------



## don sky (Jul 12, 2005)

The borg idea is pretty cool. Second to that would be the light saber! I dnt know if it qualifies as a sci fi weapon but the Voice and Weirding ways of DUNE are also awesome!


----------



## longplay (Jul 12, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> it has weapons, but it is not itself a weapon, the death star was built as a weapon where as the star destroyer was built as a capital ship 'with weapons'



Try ramming it with something, I'm sure it'll do damage just the same.  The Death Star is a weapons platform, not a weapon itself, it's really a space station.

Anyway, too, neither of who's name I can remember:

The dog/bomb things in Snow Crash

and

The Zeus Cannon (remembered the name) from Final Fantasy


----------



## killerbob (Jul 13, 2005)

longplay said:
			
		

> The Zeus Cannon


 
That in 7?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 13, 2005)

its in the film


----------



## killerbob (Jul 13, 2005)

Whats the big one in 7?


----------



## imogen (Jul 14, 2005)

Thunderchild said:
			
		

> two words
> 
> Death.
> Star.


 
I heard that!


----------



## imogen (Jul 14, 2005)

I do love the Light Sabre but I have recetly developed a soft spot for the vampire slaying weapon Jessica Biels character used in Blade Trinity. It was called a UV Arc if memory serves.

I didn't rate the film anywhere near as much incidentally.


----------

